# A Canadian soldier's story from Afghanistan - link to CBC News



## Marinero2008 (6 Jan 2009)

Tonight on CBC's The National: "Fighting Ghosts"

http://www.cbc.ca/mrl3/8752/news/features/fightingghosts090105.wmv


----------



## Niteshade (6 Jan 2009)

If that doesn't work (like for me):

http://www.cbc.ca/national/blog/special_feature/fighting_ghosts/fighting_ghosts.html

Edited to add:  This is pretty good stuff.

Nites


----------



## Nauticus (6 Jan 2009)

That was a great feature story, in my opinion. Shows great integrity in the soldier. I especially appreciated the very end where, despite the hardships and the losses he experienced, he still supports the mission.

Thanks for posting! I otherwise would not have been able to watch it.


----------



## Pieman (6 Jan 2009)

Very nice video.

I am wondering what kind of helmet camera he was using. Looking for one myself right now.


----------



## Lil_T (6 Jan 2009)

Very well done piece.  It was really good to see that perspective, speaking from a civilian point of view.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (6 Jan 2009)

I just got off the phone with my parents who really enjoyed the piece.As they said the Canadian public rarely see how the battle group live's and fights.My mother was very happy to see something other than Kandahar airfield.

Well done to the young guy.Well spoken.Thanks for showing what happens out there.


----------



## Armymedic (6 Jan 2009)

I agree that he was very composed and well spoken. Kudos to him.

More is on tonight's (6 Jan) The National.


----------



## Marinero2008 (7 Jan 2009)

Yes. It just aired. Great stuff!
For those who missed it, same link as above (the one posted by Niteshade):

http://www.cbc.ca/national/blog/special_feature/fighting_ghosts/fighting_ghosts.html


----------



## Scoobs (7 Jan 2009)

Although I have questions about how the young soldier went about speaking with the media without permission, I have to admit that I'm glad that he did.  It was nice to have this aired so that those "experts" who say that they speak for us in the military are quieted.  I am tired of these "experts" telling the media that we as CF mbrs do not want to be in Afg.  Each person has their own reasons for going over to Afg, but it was clear that this soldier went for the right reasons.  I was glad to see that he expressed that we are there to help the Afghan people.  This will hopefully counter some of the BS that comes out of the anti-war folks.

All of that being said, don't go rushing to buy helmet cams and broadcast over the internet or contact the nearest journalist sitting in their tents in KAF.  Remember that there are true op security issues that can be inadvertently disclosed to our enemies over the internet.  Use caution as I'm sure that you wouldn't want your buddy hurt because of something that you posted on the net or sent to a TV station.  Don't kid yourself that the C of C may want to provide comments back to counter some of the stupidity that is out there surrounding our mission in Afg, but they don't or can't so that it doesn't hurt op security, for one reason (there are of course others).  That is *one* reason why the C of C wants CF mbrs to get permission prior to putting something on the net or TV.


----------



## gwp (7 Jan 2009)

Scoobs said:
			
		

> Although I have questions about how the young soldier went about speaking with the media without permission, I have to admit that I'm glad that he did.  That is *one* reason why the C of C wants CF mbrs to get permission prior to putting something on the net or TV.


Direction to members of the CF re Public Affairs as found on the CF members wallet card

"Media Interview Policy
In their official capacity, CF members and DND employees may agree to be interviewed by the media provided it is to speak about what they do. 
When dealing with a media request for an interview in your official capacity as a CF member or DND employee, you *should*

ALWAYS:
Seek advice and support from PA through the CofC when desired or when in doubt about how to respond
agree to be interviewed only if you personally want to do it;
discuss only your own job within your personal areas of experience and expertise; and
respect operational security, the judicial process, investigations currently being conducted; and federal laws and policies. 

You may respond to:
Requests that concern what you do

CF members and DND employees:
may seek advice in advance from Public Affairs if desired or feasible;
may respond or refer inquiry to their chain of command or to Public Affairs
must refer questions that fall outside of their personal experience or expertise to their CofC or PA
must inform PA through their CofC of the interview and of questions that fall outside of their personal experience or expertise."  

While it would have been wise and in his better interest to inform the CofC in advance it would seem he was within the policy.


----------



## the 48th regulator (7 Jan 2009)

Sorry if I am being ingnorant, but where is the link that states he did this on his own, without anyone from his chain being aware.

With my luck, it is sitting right in front of my screen! 

dileas

tess


----------



## Blakey (8 Jan 2009)

Tess, he approached CBC on his own and requested the interview, the CoC was not informed of this.

From what I've been hearing, not to much will come of it (I can only presume because the piece went well), I'll watch and shoot to see if anything else comes out of it but like I mentioned earlier, CoC seems fine with it but he should have info'd them in any case.

That said, I watched all of the videos and IMHO it looked GTG.


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Jan 2009)

Cataract Kid said:
			
		

> Tess, he approached CBC on his own and requested the interview, the CoC was not informed of this.
> 
> From what I've been hearing, not to much will come of it (I can only presume because the piece went well), I'll watch and shoot to see if anything else comes out of it but like I mentioned earlier, CoC seems fine with it but he should have info'd them in any case.
> 
> That said, I watched all of the videos and IMHO it looked GTG.




Roger that.

Just seems, dunno, too well planned out and in the open, that it surprises me that the chain of command knew nothing of it.

Then again, there are alot more pieces of modern technology on the troops these days, and a camera like that can go unnoticed, I guess.

dileas

tess


----------



## PanaEng (8 Jan 2009)

I for one really doubt that the CoC did not know about it.
Can you really go about with a helmet cam and not be noticed by your sec C?

I think we need more stories like this - specially ones showing the positive effects we are having there.

cheers,
Frank


----------



## kincanucks (8 Jan 2009)

Perhaps the follow up story on CBC where the soldier was asked if he got into trouble for doing this and he said no but he wasn't to do it again without first asking for permission clears it up for you all?


----------



## PanaEng (8 Jan 2009)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Perhaps the follow up story on CBC where the soldier was asked if he got into trouble for doing this and he said no but he wasn't to do it again without first asking for permission clears it up for you all?


Very nicely, indeed.  ;D


----------



## X-mo-1979 (15 Oct 2009)

Sorry to bump a old topic.however I was talking to my mother today who actually brought this up again.She was very happy to see it,as I was deployed when this actually came out.I use to try and explain to her every time we talked that "no mom we cant go to Tim Hortons" and "no mom the fables didnt come to play here" and this finally made the click in her head where we were.

My mother is the average Canadian I believe and couldn't grasp that we have anything outside the realm of Kandahar airfield.She had always thought we go out on missions and return to KAF and relax over a massage and greenbean.

I still don't think many people realize there is a difference.Although one of my civi kayaking club friends asked me if I was going back to Iraq anytime soon.Honest.

Either way I just want to thank the young guy again for at least showing what it's like outside KAF, outside of a quick glimpse of a patrol for 5 years ago on CBC.


----------



## leroi (16 Oct 2009)

X-mo, thank you for bumping it. That video is worth a second viewing--or more.


----------



## tech2002 (16 Oct 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> X-mo, thank you for bumping it. That video is worth a second viewing--or more.



Second that


----------



## 155mmMoose (16 Oct 2009)

Fantastic story, Totally glad i clicked. The message is too true too!


----------

